# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2007] Mise en forme conditionnelle et rgles complexes

## Ouroboros29

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de crer mon premier formulaire infopath. 

Ce formulaire doit afficher les sections  remplir une par une suivant les choix que l'on fait dans les champs qui s'affichent.

Le problme est que les rgles qui dfinissent l'affichage ou non de certaines sections sont assez complexes et l'diteur de rgle pour les condition pour masquer la section me permet de rentrer uniquement 5 rgles !

J'ai beau me torturer le cerveau pour trouver une "formule" pour faire tout rentrer dedans j'y arrive pas  ::(: 

La rgle que je souhaite faire pour schmatis c'est : 

Masquer la section si : ((champ X vide) ou (listeDeroulante Y = "toto") ou (listeDeroulante = "titi") ou (listeDeroulante Y ="tata")) OU ((listeDeroulante Y = "plop" ) et (radio1 = Faux) et (radio1 non vide)) OU ((listeDeroulante Y = "plip" ) et (radio2 = Faux) et (radio2 non vide))

C'est surtout les OU souligns qui me posent problme, car si c'tait des ET bah je pourrait refaire un "masquer si" mais la il me faut des OU ...

Est ce que le besoin est trop complexe pour une solution sans code ? ou je suis pass  cot d'une possibilit infopath ?

Merci !

----------


## billout rm

Bonsoir,

Et ben justement (je crois que je ne dis pas de btises) si vous dcoupez en plusieurs mises en forme conditionnelle, cela correspond  des *OU*.

Il faut donc que vous dcoupiez vos OU en plusieurs sous-formattage.

Par exemple:
Si (champ X vide) ou (listeDeroulante Y = "toto") alors masquer le contrle,Si (listeDeroulante = "titi") alors masquer le contrle,Si (listeDeroulante Y ="tata") alors masquer le contrle,Si ((listeDeroulante Y = "plop" ) et (radio1 = Faux) et (radio1 non vide)) alors masquer le contrle,Si ((listeDeroulante Y = "plip" ) et (radio2 = Faux) et (radio2 non vide)) alors masquer le contrleTel quel, a me parait bon...

Par contre, s'il n'y avait eu que des *ET*, vous auriez un problme!

Cordialement.

----------


## Ouroboros29

Houla, en effet !

Je pense que mon erreur vient d'une faute de frappe pendant mes multiples test... *facepalm*

Ce n'est pas pour attnuer ma btise, mais c'est dommage que dans les conditions quand on slectionne un champ de liste droulante avec un "gal ", il ne nous propose pas les choix que propose la liste droulante.
En plus niveau maintenance a serait plus simple car la si je change un champ je dois aller modifier toutes mes conditions !

Ou alors je me trompe encore ?  ::calim2:: 

En tout cas merci pour votre rponse.

----------

